# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Αυτός ο μικρός τι είναι?

## teo24

Τον βρηκε στην αυλη του ο ξαδερφος μου στην Λαρισσα.Δεντρα δεν εχει τριγυρω και το ξερω καλα.Του εδωσα το τηλ της ΑΝΙΜΑ.τωρα τι θα κανει δεν το ξερω.

----------


## VASSILIOS

Γερακι (κιρκινεζι) πρεπει να ειναι Θοδωρη.

----------


## ninos

Όπως το είπε ο Βασίλης.. Να το δώσει στην ΑΝΙΜΑ, είναι κρίμα το πουλάκι...

----------


## xarhs

κρεας και μεγαλα εντομα τρωει θοδωρη... πηγαινε το στην ανιμα που ξερουν καλυτερα.

ειναι πανεμορφο το ατιμο.......

----------


## teo24

Το εβαλε ο ξαδερφος μου στο facebook  το πρωι ο οποιος μενει Λαρισσα.Του ειπα τι να κανει και που να παρει τηλ.Τωρα τι θα κανει δεν το ξερω Χαρη.

----------


## lagreco69

> Του ειπα τι να κανει και που να παρει τηλ.Τωρα τι θα κανει δεν το ξερω Χαρη.


Θοδωρη θυμησε του και αυτο SOS! Βρήκα μωράκι τσιροπούλι Post #7.

----------


## xarhs

εγω θοδωρη σε ενα ''χωριο'' εξω απο τον βολο βρηκα ενα μικρο δασακι γεματο φωλιες με κιρκινεζια. μιλαμε χαμος,

τι καλυτερο να ζεις σε ενα τετοιο μερος. ουτε ποντικια ουτα φιδια ουτε τιποτα

----------


## jk21

ΘΟΔΩΡΗ αν δεν βγαλει ακρη (αν και ξερω οτι το κτελ τα παιρνει και τα στελνει αθηνα για παραλαβη απο ανιμα ) να μου πεις να τον φερω σε επαφη με φιλο μου στο βολο ,μελος παρομοιας οργανωσης που δεν υπαρχει πια επισημα ,αλλα ισως να μπορει να βοηθησει .το πουλι πρεπει να φαει μιγμα κιμα με λιγο λαδι και λιγο ψωμι (κυριως κιμα )

----------

